
Android screen sizes/resolutions – why screen size doesn’t matter? - lukassso
http://www.allinmobile.co/android-screen-sizes-resolutions-why-screen-size-doesnt-matter/
======
demo1919
Size always matter

~~~
lukassso
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
[http://dc472.4shared.com/img/BNqKbMOh/s3/if_you_know_what_i_...](http://dc472.4shared.com/img/BNqKbMOh/s3/if_you_know_what_i_mean_mr_bea.jpg)

